# Leaf damage question!



## PartyBro420 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok so i looked at the deficiency chart and couldn't seem to personally pinpoint what i think the problem is. so any input on the matter would be greatly appreciated. This link is to the photo i took the other day and posted in my journal.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=188194&d=1334530699

PH of the water i give them is 6.8, PH of the nutrient solution is 6.6.

They've been fed twice with 1tsp/gal GH gro/flora/micro and watered once in between each nute feeding.

Would this be a deficiency or nute burn? or something else?

Temps in the room are 71-80 with humidity of 30%. The lights are a good 12-14" from the canopy.

anything else you have questions about, holler and i'll answer as fast as i can!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe a cal/mag def....or they're really hungry. Not sure, just speculating at this point...

How old are the gals, have you given any cal/mag?


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 17, 2012)

coming up on 1 mth. I think I may have forgotten to add the extra nutes into the res for the second feeding, so i decided to feed them a second straight week in attempt to see if theres any little difference while the res is being adjusted.

Thanks for the input Roddy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 17, 2012)

:ciao:  *PartyBro*

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=158412&d=1295751999

Have a look at these...I feel Cal/mag is needed

take care and be safe


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you in hydro or soil? you mentioned the "rez". If you are in hydro the PH is way to high. That doesn't really look like a deficiency to me. It looks more like a PH issue, bug issue, or disease. How many plant is this occuring with? Is it wide spread across the plant or just at the bottom?


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm in soil. I just premix my nutrients into a reservoir 55gal drum, i've got a second drum for just plain water also.

It's on 3/10 plants total. It's definitely not bugs, i've thoroughly inspected every aspect of the room and found no living moving organisms. It's not widespread across the plant, it's localized towards the bottom, with very few other little spots. Like I mentioned, the new growth looks 99% ok.

The reason I'm leaning towards agreeing with a deficiency is because I did neglect to increase the strength of the nutrients to "aggressive vegetative growth" their last feeding was still with 1tsp/gal GH gro/micro/flora, then PH'd and tested twice weekly, as well as when I'm feeding.

That picture i linked to was the largest portion of damage I found. nothing else had anywhere near as much damage on it.


----------



## Coho (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe a micronute def. Some give 1/2 a centrum vitamin to 4 gallons of water.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you aerate your rez that has the nutes in it? I have seen considerable settling of heavier nutes in water that sits for a while without some kind of agitation, and I've heard of nutes spoiling that weren't aerated.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 17, 2012)

That looks like a Potassium Deficiency to me.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 18, 2012)

Yessir, my reservoirs are both constantly aerated, and I stir them up whenever i'm in the room too just in case. I have 2 bubble stones in the nute solution, one at the bottom of the barrel and one about 1/2 way up hanging in the solution.


----------



## Menimeth (Apr 18, 2012)

I am running almost the same as you are, same temps, same humidity, same nutes, and in soil, I am not the best grower around by any means, but it looks like it is time to up your feeding to the aggressive stage (3-2-1), and maybe add some cal-mag. JMHO


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 18, 2012)

That is a Calcium issue, and I would agree that the PH was too high locking it out. 

Mag will normally start with the inner part of the entire leaf fading from the inside out, followed by burning at the leaf saturation's.

Calcium is normally gold to brown spotting. I always suggest making sure the PH is spot on before adding any Calmag, as that is going to just cause a toxic situation if the PH is off. 

Hope that helps, and if you want a pretty decent problem solving handbook, search Google for "marijuana garden saver pdf"

Great little informative book with lots of pictures of every sort of situation including bugs and whatnot.

Good luck M8!


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I wouldn't agree that it's a PH issue because my PH has been checked double checked and triple checked.

And i'm feeding the same stuff to every plant, and it's not an issue with all of them


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 19, 2012)

P Jammers said:
			
		

> That is a Calcium issue, and I would agree that the PH was too high locking it out.
> 
> Mag will normally start with the inner part of the entire leaf fading from the inside out, followed by burning at the leaf saturation's.
> 
> ...


I have that PDF and it is indeed a good handy piece of information to have, although I forget to look back at it sometimes. According to that hand book the leaves in question do look like they are showing a calcium deficiency. Its odd though as the information given is a bit at odds with what is happening here on just a couple plants. 

PB: Just to be on the safe side I would get some cal/mag additive and start giving everyone a light dose. I wouldn't worry too much about overdoing the cal/mag at this point as the GH3 isn't dosed heavily with it and you haven't ammended the soil with anything like that. I give about 10ml "Magical" per feeding to my plants throughout and have no problems.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2012)

How are you checking your pH?  And how are you mixing your nutes?  

I think that you are not using enough nutes.  I never use the 1-1-1 formula.  I always start out with the 3-2-1 formula.  I may dilute it a bit with pH'd water, but not that much.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 19, 2012)

I check my PH with a Milwaukee 600 ph pen. When i check it if it's high or low, i'll adjust with a few drops of ph up/down stir it a bit, leave the solution for about 15 minutes  come back and PH again until it stays between 6.5-6.8 for a solid 15-20 seconds on the meter.

I just added the extra nutes to my rez. I add them into the water one at a time, they're mixed into 55gal of water in a drum and aerated 24/7.

The next feeding will be in about 3 days. I've always got another 55 gal drum of ph'd water right next to my res with nutes too, so if need be i can always dilute.


Thanks for all the input everybody! I've come to the conclusion that it's a deficiency of nutrients based on everyones comments and my own opinion.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like cal/mag to me.

Make sure your 55 gal. drum isn't rusted also...if it's plastic you're good


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 19, 2012)

yup, it's plastic  food grade, they had flavourings in them before i pressure washed them.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 19, 2012)

When you look at this chart http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=56563

It looks to be 





> MANGANESE (Mn)
> Necrotic and yellow spots form on top leaves. Mn deficiency occurs when large amounts of Mg are present in the soil. Foliar feed with any chemical fertilizer containing Mn



I would believe the same would go for hydro also


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't see there being large amounts of magnesium in the soil though, it's just ProMix HP, there are no amendments made to the soil. and I've been underfeeding them based on the amount of nutrients i have in the reservoir. as well they've only been fed 3 times now with nutrients, one of the feedings they've had was just ph'd water. so I can't see this being the culprit necessarily but thank you for the input.


----------



## bwanabud (Apr 20, 2012)

What strain are the girls ?


----------



## PartyBro420 (Apr 21, 2012)

5 of the girls are arjans strawberry haze, the other 5 are chemdog. Check out the journal. Its in my signature, the 2nd journal.


----------

